# open candy file problem



## keanuenue (May 23, 2008)

Please tell me how "open candy" appeared on my harddrive as a folder and how do I get rid of it...I would like to lambast the company responsible for this secret download.


----------



## Fren Banklin (Nov 6, 2008)

Well, I did a bit of Googling and didn't really see anything to indicate that this software installs itself without User permission.

Post more details about the software. Like the name of the executable file (might be something like "opencandy.exe" or whatever).

Where is it, exactly ? C:\Program Files\Open Candy ?

You have NO idea how it got there ?

How many other people have access to your machine ?

Do you have anti-virus software installed ? If so, are the virus definition files fully updated ?

Have you fully updated at Windows Update ?


----------



## keanuenue (May 23, 2008)

I did some research too and found that it is a file that according to the article I read, is a windows download that monitors your web searches and pops a window on your screen (even though I have block popups selected) asking if you would like to download a program that is selected for you. I searched for open candy on my computer and only found an empty folder C:\OpenCandy. I deleted it but I am still getting the popups so it is buried somewhere. I even searched hidden files.
The article I read also stated that it cannot be deleted or uninstalled because it is not an exe file.
I have NO idea how it got there. Only I use this machine. I have anti-virus and it is updated...don't think it is a virus...it appears to be a solicitating file.
I only update express windows files, not all updates.
This is the google source I read: OpenCandy | Spreading the Best Software to the Right Users
I have searched MS support and didn't find any references there. How do I tell if this is a virus? do they have specific extensions?

I sent an email to the company and will post their response, if and when I get one.


----------



## Fren Banklin (Nov 6, 2008)

If it's malware, you aren't going to get a response. More likely, you are going to get spam.

I read the same article you did, and from it I did not get the sense that this is malware. It appears to me that this is some kind of software that someone has to volunteer for, somehow. Maybe it came bundled-in with something else, like how they do those stupid toolbars.

It also must be new, because there isn't any real information one way or the other with regard to it's "malware" status.

You might PM one of the Security Mods, or ask the thread to be moved to Security. Your first concern should be if it's malware or not.

Look under Start>Run>(type)"MSCONFIG" under "Services" and "Startup" and see if there are any odd, unknown or direct references to "candy". That might give you a start for doing a manual removal. If you've never done a manual removal before, I wouldn't advise doing it without some help, as deleting the wrong reg key can have catastrophic consequences.

Also I asked you several questions in the first post that still need answers.

Does anyone have access to the computer besides yourself ?


----------



## keanuenue (May 23, 2008)

You missed it "Only I use this machine". This is the email response I got from the company:
We're sorry to hear that you are having some problems with your computer. 
We'd like to help you as much as possible.

First, some general information:
You can delete the OpenCandy folder that you described. There was a defect in an older release of some of our partner's software that left this empty folder on your computer.

We do not perform any sort of popup solicitation. The only interaction between OpenCandy software and your computer occurs while you run one of our partner's installers. After the installation is completed you will not receiver any further recommendations unless you install other software.

If you are receiving popup solicitations we would suggest that you try scanning your computer for Adware/Malware/Viruses. Our software does not perform that type of operation *ever*.

If you believe that one of our partners may have been the source of your "popup" troubles, please let us know as we *do not* endorse this kind of behavior.

I'm going to continue to press them for a solution.
Thanks for your help and I love your photo. Used to work in San Anselmo CA where George Lucas lives. Met him a few times. anuenue


----------



## Merwyn (Jul 29, 2009)

hie. i am french. so sorry for my english.

i had this problem too. but i did a search of OpenCandy like you but i inclued hidden files. and i have found a .exe in the windows system.

so i can suggest to you to inclue hidden files of your computer.

i will to thank you for explanation about what is this opencandy. i didn't know that it was for popup. i will think it was about malware which can "open" my computer to others.


bye and good luke with your problem.


----------



## haeghor (Jul 22, 2010)

I installed cnet techtracker today when I discovered that the software was an optional add on that came with the cnet techtracker installer. Hope that helps.


----------



## ep2002 (Jan 5, 2010)

Here's a piece of software that is owned by Open Candy - http://www.gtopala.com/

What it does is read your hardware so you know things like the make & model of your memory, hard drive, etc.


Michelle


----------

